# Odorless paint thinners / alternatives



## Roz0107 (Jan 5, 2022)

I am new to wet on wet technique and painting in general. I strictly paint indoors and found that the Mona Lisa paint thinner is very close to odorless. Does any know of a better thinner or an alternative that's maybe better for the environment, and is still effective for alla prima? I do use the thinner for brush cleaning while I'm painting. (Just like Bob Ross 😁)

Thanks


----------



## MarcF (Jan 25, 2019)

I guess everyone has their favorite, but mine is Gamsol. It's great as a medium as well as a cleaner. However where I used to use OMS almost exclusively as a cleaner, I've gone to Pink Soap and water, coupled with Walnut Oil (also a great medium) and just the occasional dip in Gamsol for a thorough cleaning. But I have an unopened can of Mona Lisa and I'm sure I'll get to it eventually. If you saw the Bob Ross documentary on Netflix recently, his son speculates that all that "Beating the devil out of it" with that OMS may have at least contributed to his death by cancer. I'm pretty cautious with it, always wearing nitrile gloves - but it splashes and the fumes are there, although odorless, and it all gets around no matter what you do.


----------



## ChrisBeaven (11 mo ago)

I just did a bunch of research on this and if you need to use a solvent I would recommend Gamsol by Gamblin.


----------



## william_6158 (11 mo ago)

I give a third yes to Gamsol. Sure has increased in price.


----------

